# Fischtransportbehälter



## kaschie (7. April 2010)

Hallo, 

ich interessiere mich für Fischtransportbehälter (ca. 200 - 500 Liter).
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Was ist beim Kauf zu beachten?
Hat vielleicht jemand einen zu verkaufen, ich möchte ihn auf meinen Anhänger fixieren und für den Fischbesatz nutzen.


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Aalstipper1 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*

HI,

guck mal hier , bei den ersten Bildern sind auch welche vom Bau unseres Vereins-Anhängers für den Abtransport unserer Mefos nach dem E-Fischen zu sehen.


----------



## Aalstipper1 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*

P.S: Solche Behälter bekommt ma günstig bei eBay. Einfach mal nach Wassertank oder so gucken.

Habe für meinen Besatz einen Anhänger vom Fischmeister geliehen bekommen.


----------



## Jens84 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*

Die Dinger heißen IBC Container. Mit ca. 1000 Liter Fassungsvermögen.

Gibts bei eBay zu Hauf, musst nur gucken das es ein sauberer ist und keiner wo vorher Chemikalien o.ä. drin waren

Hab auch so einen für meinen 750kg Hänger.

Hab dann noch die Öffnung oben ein wenig aufgesägt/vergrößert und schon war er fertig der Transportbehälter.


----------



## kaschie (8. April 2010)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*

Guten Abend,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. 
Von den 1000 Liter Fässern habe ich auch zwei Stück, für den Karpfenverkauf zu Weihnachten. Sind diese nicht estwas zu groß? Wollte maximal 30 kg Fisch damit transporttieren. Habt Ihr die Öffnung zum Transport wieder geschlossen? Schwappt das Wasser in den Kurven und bei Straßenschäden nicht raus? Mit wieviel Wasser waren die Fässer beim Transport gefüllt? Mein Fischhändler meint, dass die Transportbehälter voll gefüllt sein sollten, damit die Fische ruhiger stehen. 
Sauerstoff ist sicher das beste, aber reicht nicht eine 12 V Pumpe? 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Jens84 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*

Hallo Karsten,

also ich hatte den 1000L Container nur zur Hälfte befüllt, wegen dem Gewicht. (750kg Hänger)

Es kommt halt immer drauf an wie weit du die Fische transportieren willst. Habe ihn letztes Jahr beim abfischen benutzt und so meine Forellen nach Hause in die Hälterung gebracht. Sind aber auch nur ca. 4 km. Der Container wurde fest verzurrt und mit einem Gepäcknetz überspannt. Fertig

Zur Sauerstoffversorgung hatte ich auch nur eine 12V Pumpe und die Fische waren so zwischen 1 und 2 Std. in dem Behälter. Es gab keine Verluste bzw. anzeichen von Sauerstoffmangel bei den Forellen und Saiblingen.

Wenn ich Setzlinge hole, dann eigentlich nur im Plastikbeutel.

Die IBC Tanks gibts auch kleiner in 600 Litern, dann kannst du ihn bei einem 750kg Anhänger auch komplett befüllen. Es ist auch richtig, dass das für den Transport wesentlich besser ist als ein halbvoller grosser Tank.

Die kleinen gibts z.B. hier:

http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nkw=ibc+600&_sacat=0&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&LH_PrefLoc=1&_dmpt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Bew%C3%83%C2%A4ssern&_odkw=ibc+tank&_osacat=0&bkBtn=

Grüße#h


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. April 2010)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*

@kaschie

Die Transportbehälter sollten nur dann voll befüllt sein wenn man Kammschupper (Zander,Barsche) Transportiert.

Transportbehälter sollte geschlossen sein!
Wen etwas Wasser austritt ist nicht schlimm.


----------



## Kisters (14. April 2010)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*

Hallo,

ich habe noch einen gebrauchten Transportbehälter ca. 1000 Liter aus GFK inkl. 12 V Pumpen und Belüftungsanlage abzugeben.

Hat jemand interesse?


----------



## gründler (14. April 2010)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*

Hier mal ne firma die sich um alle belangen der Teichwirtschaft kümmert.

http://195.145.108.253/agk-kronawit...rget=d9.html&gclid=CMCCzv28hqECFUGMzAodtlxdtw


#h


----------



## antonio (14. April 2010)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @kaschie
> 
> Die Transportbehälter sollten nur dann voll befüllt sein wenn man Kammschupper (Zander,Barsche) Transportiert.
> 
> ...



ein voller behälter ist immer besser als ein halbvoller, egal welche fische.
auch von der fahrsicherheit her gesehen,wenn 500 l rumschwappen können ist das nicht ohne.

antonio


----------



## jac (15. April 2010)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*



Kisters schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe noch einen gebrauchten Transportbehälter ca. 1000 Liter aus GFK inkl. 12 V Pumpen und Belüftungsanlage abzugeben.
> 
> Hat jemand interesse?



Es könnte der Sache dienlich sein wenn der geneigte Interessent wüsste WO Du zuhause bist bzw wie Deine Preisvorstellung wäre...


----------



## fiedelde (26. September 2011)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*

in 02625 Bautzen gibt es Firmen namen SIC,  die geben die IBc-ontainer für einen Zehner ab. Habe für Hälterung und Transport selbst drei Stück davon über zwei Jahre ohne Probleme.

Selbstabholung, und immer auf die aufgeklebten Lieferscheine gucken, bei mir war es Lebensmittelfarbe oder Silizium-irgendwas (kommt in unseren Körper auch vor)


----------



## Pollack 10 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

denkt bitte bei dem Thema transport von lebenden Fischen an die Fischseuchenverordnung.
Ohne entsprechende Genehmigung ist der Transport demnach nämlich verboten!!!

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*

In Bayern ist beim Transport von Fischen im Umkeis von 50km keine Genehmigung nötig !
Vorausgesetz der Transport findet in geeigneten Behältern statt.


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> In Bayern ist beim Transport von Fischen im Umkeis von 50km keine Genehmigung nötig !
> .



In NdS 65km


----------



## Pollack 10 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*

Hallo Gardenfley,

die Fischseuchenverordnung vom 24.11.2008 ist Bundesrecht!!!
Abweichende Landesregelungen sind dem zu Folge nicht möglich.
Über die Längevon Transportwegen wird in der Verordnung nichts ausgesagt.


Helmut


----------



## ivo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*

Ich kann in der  Fischseuchenverordnung nichts finden wo der Transport verboten ist. Die bezieht sich eher auf die Betriebe. Diese müssen Seuchenfrei sein, sonst dürfen sie die Fische nicht abgeben.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fischtransportbehälter*

Habe mal in meinen Unterlagen nachgesehen.

Und wie "IVO" schreibt steht nichts von Verbotenem Transport oder Genehmigung drin.


Unter "Transport von Fischen aus Aqukulturen (Teichen) steht nurunter §18 und Abs.2 Nr.8 FSV Regelung für die Fahrzeuge und Behältnisse, Wchsel des Transportwassers sowie Reinigung und wechsel des Transportwassers.

Es gibt allerdings eine Registrierungs oder sowie eine Genehmigungspflicht der Teichbewirtschafter.
Und dort wird von einem Entfernungs-Umkreis geschrieben.....


----------

